# Best bass lure



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Going out to the store tonight. What are the best kinds of bass lures to use this time of year? Thanks for any help!


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know where you are fishing and the conditions but I would have to say, 3/8white spinnerbait double willow leaf gold and silver blade,rat-l-trap shad color and a small 1/8 oz buzzbait.And just burn them. Good Luck


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I plan on fishing some local creeks and/or rivers.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Rooster tails and small tubes or jigs...............


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

i would say any kinda senko 4-5 inch


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm a huge Pop-R fan!!! Nothing more exciting. And if you are patient you will catch a ton of bass post spawn all the way through mid-late fall. Tubes/w rattling jig head have been really productive lately for me on the river. A lot of guys catching some hawgs on weightless senkos. Manns 1- cranks and series 4 Sexy Shad crank have also been landing me some really nice fish this fall.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

for this time of year you can only have 2 choices rattle traps and jig n pigs nothin better


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

4'' senkos and white spinnerbaits have been working well for me in the lakes and rivers.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Not a serious bass fisherman, they are not the best to eat unless you keep the small 12-14"er's.... but we stumbled onto an unconventional catch method that might set the tournements on end... We own property with two decent sized ponds in SE Ohio, both have good gill and bass fishing. we usually do the artificial deal like everyone else, but found out this summer/fall ( last weekend as well...) that monster bass like to eat cut bait. Brother caught a 24-1/2" in July, this past weekend we caught several more19-23" bass this way. Take a 5-6" gill and cut it in half, put either the head or tail end on a lagre#2-4 hook, a split shot and hang it about 6-8'. under a big enough bobber to keep it up. We cast it off the end of the dock in a pond that is probably 10-12' deep right now, sit back on the dock and drink a beverage or six....you will also catch a few turtles and bullheads, but the bass that take this rig will get your attention, and win tournys if that's your gig....HT


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like a great time! by the way im pretty sure i heard you arent allowed to use live or dead bait in bass tourneys. not sure. someone correct me if im wrong


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

No live bait....Ever


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just curious, I have had a fishing pole in my hand for well over 50yrs, and understand the "sporting" aspect of it, but I also enjoy eating fish and almost always target fish that I intend to eat, smaller bass included. I think folks who -don't - eat the fish they catch are doing it wrong. Can someone explain why the bass fisshing community does not allow real fishing with live bait.....?


----------



## creekrock (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I do not fish tournaments but they have certain rules for a reason. However, I do fish at least 2-3 times a week and I have not kept a fish all year. I think that fishing is fun, catching fish is fun, cleaning fish is work. It is much easier for me to go to a restaurant and order a fish dinner if I am in the mood for fish. I have no problem with people keeping the fish they catch if it is done legally. I do have a problem with folks who keep everything the catch and say the heck with it and throw the fish in a dumpster on the way home because they do not feel like cleaning them. For me personally, I would rather just snap a picture and turn them loose. I move a great deal when I fish (wading, etc.) and dragging around a stringer, basket, or even minnow bucket slows me down and keeps me from doing what I really like which is catching fish. I do use live bait sometimes, as I said I like to catch fish and a lot of times you can't beat a soft craw or shiner. However, I know that a lot of C&R guys do not use live bait because you are more likely to gut hook a fish with live bait. In addition, catching fish on artificial, especially a finesse bait really makes you feel like you tricked um or that you are skilled, I guess. Anyway, that is my take on the situation.


----------



## Putzin (May 5, 2008)

Hardtop said:


> Can someone explain why the bass fisshing community does not allow real fishing with live bait.....?


Anyone can throw out a minnow or crawler under a bobber and catch a fish. It's how I learned to fish and will eventually be how I teach my 5 month old son to fish ... and it's a fun way to catch 'em. Those who throw artificials have learned thier skills. It's that learned skill that allows you to compare yourself to a benchmark of other fisherman in a competetive manner through tournament or just friendly inner boat competition between two buds. That is the essence of what makes it challenging and hence an alluring sport.



AMueller,

This post is a little late but take everything back and get BIG jigs I suppose I would get one trap too ... but only one


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

Hardtop said:


> Just curious, I have had a fishing pole in my hand for well over 50yrs, and understand the "sporting" aspect of it, but I also enjoy eating fish and almost always target fish that I intend to eat, smaller bass included. I think folks who -don't - eat the fish they catch are doing it wrong. Can someone explain why the bass fisshing community does not allow real fishing with live bait.....?




as far as recreational fishing it it just the preference of the person fishing. When it comes to tournaments they do not allow live bait because it increases the amount of foreign species that are transported to particular bodies of water. Hopefully that makes since.


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I spose in tournaments it's a matter of skill that it takes to fish artificial vs. live bait, as well as avoiding the gut hooking. And that many boats in the field all keeping the five biggest bass in any impoundment would be bad news... And this wasn't ur question, but as for for ppl who don't eat their catch doing it wrong, here's my take on that: I have been blessed that my family has a cottage on a 150 acre private lake in Mich. I've been fishing this pond since i was a child, and i hope to fish it until the day i die. I learned most everything i know about bass fishing there, and i hope to one day teach my kids there. I have caught many, many 4 lbers and a few larger through the years. My thought is, if i and the other residents had eaten every one of the hundreds big bass that have been taken there through the yrs, the fishing would be terrible by now. 150 acres isn't that big. There has to be a limited number of big predators in the lake, right? 

don't get me wrong, i like to eat fresh fish. Now and again we'll take some crappies or gills if we get into some nice ones, and i know that culling some smaller bass is good for the fishery. No disrespect intended with this reply, but that's my 2 cents. Big bass are better sport than they are table fare. And i can get a double cheeseburger for like a buck and let other folks do the killing for me... that's a whole different discusion though... tight lines


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for attempts at explaining this,but the reasoning that live bait would spread trash species doesn't applyhere, I have been catching them on cut blue gills form the same pond. And.....I agree that mature bass are not the best eating,I wouldn't eat one over 2lb. But until you try a sandwich from a smaller ( but legal ) one , don't say they are no good. It sounds like the tournament community is just self absorbed in the idea that there is only one good way to catch big bass....I'd love to see thier reaction to the monsters we caught on a chunk of gill under a big bobber.....


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hardtop said:


> I'd love to see thier reaction to the monsters we caught on a chunk of gill under a big bobber.....


Their reaction would be similar to a pro baseball player watching a guy hit a baseball off of a tee. Ho hum.

I'm not criticizing your use of cut bait in ANY WAY, but if they allowed live bait in tournaments, with high tech fishfinders, there'd be very little separation between the winning bag and last place.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jcustunner24 said:


> Their reaction would be similar to a pro baseball player watching a guy hit a baseball off of a tee. Ho hum.
> 
> I'm not criticizing your use of cut bait in ANY WAY, but if they allowed live bait in tournaments, with high tech fishfinders, there'd be very little separation between the winning bag and last place.


or a tiger woods watching a guy puting into an 8 ft diameter hole
or labron james watching me dunk on an 8ft rim
or james hetfield watching you kick but on guitar hero
or jeff gordon watching me dominate grand theft auto
how bout adrian peterson watching me run over some pee wee leaguers

its like comparing rifle hunting for whitetails to bear hunting with a long bow.

night and day etc. etc.


----------

